# Scotch yoke solenoid engine



## black85vette (Aug 4, 2009)

Built another simple engine. Had a couple of surplus 12v solenoids and had been wanting to make some sort of engine with them. Also wanted to do something with a scotch yoke. It took some time to sketch out my ideas but the real hold up was the timing device.  I wanted something really simple and yet not have it be the focus of the engine. Finally worked out a design that hid the timing inside the body and covered it with the flywheel. Worked out fairly well. Anyway here is my latest attempt at cutting metal:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN76T-7_4hI[/ame]


----------



## black85vette (Aug 4, 2009)

Thought I would include the timing set up. Used a couple of switches from the local Radio Shack. Not shown is the cam which I made out of Delrin. It is just held on by a tight fit. Timing is done by moving the crank and using a set screw. I liked the Delrin cam because it was a trial and error approach. I would try it, pull it out and shape it on a sanding disc and then put it back for another check until I got the switches clicking about where I wanted them.


----------



## Kermit (Aug 5, 2009)

Really nice work, and the switch idea is very neat and tidy.

I'm hoping some of the talent will transfer to me if I'm around here long enough, 8)
Kermit


----------



## cobra428 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very Nice Black85Vette. 
Tony


----------



## rleete (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, it's technically a motor, not an engine right? Still, very cool; very clean design. I've always liked that scotch yoke - so much so that I've started one of my own (air powered). 

Now, you hook a generator up to the flywheel, and use that to power the solenoids. Voila! Perpetual motion!


----------



## black85vette (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, in modern usage technically a motor. Although in its original use an engine was anything that converted force into motion.

I have a couple of larger round solenoids and am now thinking that a walking beam might look nice with two solenoids. Have not seen a design quite like that.


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 5, 2009)

I've always like that kind of yoke too. Good use of it, 'Vette.
Is there any way to throttle it? Perhaps a rheostat or something like that. (Maybe a dumb question, but all I know about circuitry is, if you push the light switch up, the light is supposed to go on..)


----------



## black85vette (Aug 5, 2009)

I have not tried to throttle it. Just using a wall wart for the power. While it couldn't be done while running, adjusting the cam and/or switches for less dwell time would slow it down. Actually I was a little surprised at how fast it ran. For small solenoids I was thinking about half that fast.


----------

